# daemonette sketch



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

hello,

This is a sketch i did last night of a deamonette.

- http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_D4BPQJG26UE/SYai0NjElFI/AAAAAAAAA9I/itrxU6selk4/s400/LastScan3.jpg

further details and close ups of the sketch I've posted at my blog 

- http://rajabersiong.blogspot.com/

I'm unable to find the source but I did read somewhere that to face a daemonette in battle is like facing your deepest desires and pleasure :shok:. 
I'm hoping to capture that in my sketch.
Thanks to all who viewed and comments are most welcomed.

Regards,
rajabersiong


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

i like very nice well dune rajabersiong


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm glad you liked it Exodus.
My Regards,
rajabersiong.


----------



## Pslotha (Jul 19, 2009)

fap fap fap


----------



## frogboy7 (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice :good: sexy yet terrifying lol i like it


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice dude. your a better drawer than the kids up at my school. way better. i'm giving you +rep. it would be cool if you drew some others pics and showed us. good job


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, great stuff there, have some rep +.
Sorry I didn't catch your work sooner, all the best,
Dusty


----------

